# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  حصري:- First Aid for the Surgery Clerkship (First Aid Series

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*First Aid for the Surgery Clerkship (First Aid Series)       * 


*

The student-to-student, step-by-step guide to surgery clerkship success
*There is no better way to ace the surgery clerkship exam and impress on the wards than First Aid for the Surgery Clerkship. Completely updated throughout, the Second Edition includes a guide to excelling in the clerkship, a high-yield review of core material, common exam and “pimp” questions, and a section of “classifieds” including scholarship opportunities.
*Detailed what-to-study and what you must-know advice from clerkship veterans helps you ace the surgery clerkship exam and impress on the wards
*Frequently-tested high-yield facts and mnemonics maximize your study time
*“Exam Tips” reinforce concepts you need to know on exam day
*“Ward Tips” prepare you for common “pimp” questions
*“Classifieds” highlight extracurricular opportunities and scholarships
 .
 GET IT HERE
 .
http://hotfile.com/dl/26583965/3f9ee32/fIRST_AID_SURGERY.pdf.html

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

مشكووووووووووووورين :Bl (13):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (18):  You're

----------

